# Hitman 2 Silent Assassin problem



## Ledokol (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello there. A few days ago I installed hitman 2 on my laptop (asus Z53Eseries cpu Duo T7500 display15.4"WXGA 2 GB RAM memory). The game has been working fine until now, but there is a small problem: sometimes the game just crashes, and a window comes out saying "Hitman 2 silent assassin stopped working. Searching solution..."
It's pretty annoying since I've passed like 15 missions despite these crashes which weren't very often, but now I'm stuck at a mission and the game always crashes before I can complete the mission. 
I've checked also the information of problems and solutions, and the info on this crash is:

Firma del problema
Nombre de evento de problema:	APPCRASH
Nombre de la aplicación:	hitman2.exe
Versión de la aplicación:	1.0.0.265
Marca de tiempo de la aplicación:	21544c66
Nombre del módulo con errores:	StackHash_bfef
Versión del módulo con errores:	0.0.0.0
Marca de tiempo del módulo con errores:	00000000
Código de excepción:	c0000005
Desplazamiento de excepción:	c8000041
Versión del sistema operativo:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.2
Id. de configuración regional:	1049
Información adicional 1:	bfef
Información adicional 2:	e8adce1c2b9e7be834b4063ac3c53863
Información adicional 3:	bfef
Información adicional 4:	e8adce1c2b9e7be834b4063ac3c53863

Información adicional sobre el problema
Id. de depósito:	397734746

Don't know if it's helpful since it's in spanish. Anyways I hope there is some solution for this...


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi ledokol,
Have you tried doing a full reinstall of the game using Revo (download from my signature.)?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

floop12444 said:


> Hi ledokol,
> Have you tried doing a full reinstall of the game using Revo (download from my signature.)?


Make sure that you back-up your saves just in case.

Also, you could try patching the game if that doesn't work...


----------



## Ledokol (Dec 12, 2009)

floop12444: I have tried reinstalling the game a couple of time with Revo, but I still have the same problem with crashes at random time...

Redeye3323: could you please explain what do you mean by patching? Sorry for my noobness :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

A patch is something that is released which fixes problems for a game...

If you wish, I will find the latest one for you, you just have to ask :wave:


----------



## Ledokol (Dec 12, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> A patch is something that is released which fixes problems for a game...
> 
> If you wish, I will find the latest one for you, you just have to ask :wave:


I have tried to search patches for this problem but couldn't find one, so if you could find that would be very nice of you :smile:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is the only patch for the game.
It's small but may fix your problem.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

floop12444 said:


> Here is the only patch for the game.
> It's small but may fix your problem.


lol, you beat me to it floop


Try that patch Ledokol and we'll see what happens and take it from there :wave:


----------

